

An Italian freelancer in Syria - munin
http://www.cjr.org/feature/womans_work.php

======
sp332
This is awesome. I even like the bio at the very bottom: _Francesca Borri
published two books, one on Kosovo and another on Israel /Palestine, while
working as a human-rights officer. She turned to journalism when she realized
that power players were more upset by what she wrote than what she did as a
jurist._

